# General > Upcoming Events >  Payment for the Toby Goodley Memorial Shoot

## Gibo

Hi team,

    @BRADS lovely wife has set up an account to place our $50 payment into. 

M BRADLEY
03-0614-0003417-000

Put your forum name as reference please



Can we please have a comment in here saying paid so I can keep track of who's paid etc. as we go. 

If you havn't yet registered interest and would like to come pop on over to this thread and let us know you're keen. http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...kes-bay-28326/

Thanks again everyone and looking forward to it. Not long to go. October 15-16th Ongaonga Hawkes Bay

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Paid  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Paid  :Grin:

----------


## Barefoot

Paid

----------


## Carpe Diem

Paid - just now.

----------


## Philipo

Paid.

----------


## Scouser

@Gibo my account is asking for a 'Name' for this account?

----------


## Gibo

Tell your account to mind its own business mate!!

----------


## Scouser

> Tell your account to mind its own business mate!!


Very droll, wont be able to pay then....

----------


## Gibo

> Very droll, wont be able to pay then....


I have asked @BRADS mate. M Bradley. Sorry. We tried to set it up as the account for the shoot but new rules mean we would need a board/commity etc etc blah blah  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nibblet

Sorry for the question but, any money left over after costs covered, is that to go towards the charity I saw mentioned somewhere?

And if so can I just pay in to this account as a donation as I can't make it this year?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Sorry for the question but, any money left over after costs covered, is that to go towards the charity I saw mentioned somewhere?
> 
> And if so can I just pay in to this account as a donation as I can't make it this year?


Yes, extra money going to preselected charity

----------


## Nibblet

Sweet thanks. 
Paid.

----------


## Savage1

Paid, username and actual name as reference.

----------


## Scouser

> I have asked @BRADS mate. M Bradley. Sorry. We tried to set it up as the account for the shoot but new rules mean we would need a board/commity etc etc blah blah


Big thanks mate, will pay up prompt  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 199p

Payed 199p as reference

----------


## Shootm

Paid

----------


## Alonzo

Paid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

> Big thanks mate, will pay up prompt


Paid, Scouser as reference in payment  :Psmiley:

----------


## kiwijames

Paid. Username as reference.

----------


## Rushy

Ya could have sent a text to tell me about this ya guber Gibo.  Paid for two of us so far.

----------


## Gibo

> Ya could have sent a text to tell me about this ya guber Gibo.  Paid for two of us so far.


No need to 'rush' things  :Wink:

----------


## Dorkus

Paid

----------


## Dead is better

PAID  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

We are tracking along well guys. 12 weeks out and we have 16 paid from 49 registered  :Grin:  
This is going to be an epic weekend!

----------


## 7mmsaum

The plywood deer silhouettes are made, time to paint them and get them ready

----------


## Happy

Paid.. Happy + 30Calterry

----------


## Gibo

@R93 must be benefit day today?  :Psmiley:   :Wink:

----------


## buzzman

paid cheers

----------


## veitnamcam

Paid.

----------


## R93

> @R93 must be benefit day today?


I am that lazy I can't get the benefit😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

Paid

----------


## Gibo

Tracking well team. 21 paid from the 51 attending - well that good guy Nibblet paid but can't make it so 50 attending really  :Grin:

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Guys, just saw this thread, where is this shoot going to be in h/bay, address?, I have small caravan so can come self contained if I can find out there it is. Will bring along my beasties for a bit of fun. Homebrew.357.

----------


## Gibo

Ongaonga. @BRADS can pm you the details  :Grin:

----------


## homebrew.357

OK guys, I got the wrong end of the stick, I thought Onga onga was in the king country area, Otorohanga  Te Awamutu, Bay of plenty area. So it`s a bit far for me to come, maybe one a bit closer, like works road in Tauranga or Rotorua area.  :Thumbsup: , Cheers Toby, Hombrew.357.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Just saw this, paid now, "RyanSonghurs" (ran out of letters for the T) as reference

----------


## Beaker

Paid

----------


## keenbloke

Paid

----------


## MSL

Paid

----------


## gadgetman

paid x2 gadgetman and timerider

----------


## kiwi39

Paid ... please check

----------


## Gibo

> Paid ... please check


Sorry we don't accept cheques  :Psmiley:  will do

----------


## gadgetman

> Sorry we don't accept cheques  will do


Are you sure about that @Gibo?

Most Beautiful, Sexiest and Hottest Czech Women- Czech Republic » CEOWORLD Magazine

----------


## Rushy

Some of those Czechs look fake GM.  Are you sure they won't bounce?

----------


## gadgetman

> Some of those Czechs look fake GM.  Are you sure they won't bounce?


Well if they bounce I'm sure the lads wouldn't mind watching.

Reminds me of this song to be honest. Particularly the last verse.




> There's beautiful girls here, oh never you mind,
>     With beautiful shapes nature never designed,
>     And lovely complexions all roses and cream,
>     But let me remark with regard to the same:
>     That if of those roses you venture to sip,
>     The colours might all come away on your lip,
>     So I'll wait for the wild rose that's waiting for me
>     In the place where the dark Mournes sweep down to the sea.






Give me something more real any day.

----------


## Savage1

> Are you sure about that @Gibo?
> 
> Most Beautiful, Sexiest and Hottest Czech Women- Czech Republic » CEOWORLD Magazine


Remember it's Gibo you're talking to, his Mrs makes all of them look like a herd of walrus', apparently.

----------


## Beaker

Again, pics to prove or deny....

----------


## Timmay

Back on topic you buggers...

*Paid.*

----------


## AndrewH

Paid.

----------


## andyanimal31

Paid

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Creedy

paid

----------


## shaka

Paid

----------


## 300wsmPete

Paid  :Thumbsup:

----------


## shift14

Paid :Thumbsup:

----------


## GWH

Paid

----------


## P38

Paid

With pleasure.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## BRADS

> Paid
> 
> With pleasure. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Oh piss off pete your doing more than most.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Oh piss off pete your doing more than most.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


We can refund silly buggers

----------


## VTR

Paid, looking forward to this one!

----------


## BRADS

> We can refund silly buggers


Well so others no Pete is killing the muttons and taking them away
Brining a BBQ and a spit free of charge.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Well so others no Pete is killing the muttons and taking them away
> Brining a BBQ and a spit free of charge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Is that all

----------


## BRADS

> Is that all


Thats heaps i don't have to organize so yeah 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Il kill some muttons and then take them away, spit will fly out my mouth whilst swearing at Dundee. So bringing a bbq aye  :Wink:

----------


## P38

> Is that all


I'm gonna also tell you fellas what to do all weekend and talk enough shit to have to apply for resource consents

Might even bring my own ammo to shoot too  :Wink: 

Is that enough?  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

> I'm gonna also tell you fellas what to do all weekend and talk enough shit to have to apply for resource consents
> 
> Is that enough? 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Getting warmer  :Wink:

----------


## P38

> Getting warmer


Scored 5l Watties T-sauce, might keep @Dundee happy for at least one meal. 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I'm gonna also tell you fellas what to do all weekend and talk enough shit to have to apply for resource consents
> 
> Might even bring my own ammo to shoot too 
> 
> Is that enough? 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Bring your Mortar

And the Cannon  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> Bring your Mortar
> 
> And the Cannon


Will do.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Got an old claymore if my .22 fails

----------


## Gapped axe

> Got an old claymore if my .22 fails


 what!!! YOU BACKTRACKING?

----------


## Dundee

Nah I can switch scopes it got a bit wet

----------


## BRADS

Last week for payment lads 
Cut off is Sunday 
Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

Looking forward to this .... How many people coming @BRADS ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

70 +|-

----------


## MSL

Is that all forum members?

----------


## Rushy

> 70 +|-


Shit hot.  Brads will need to put another floor on the shearing shed.

----------


## Gibo

> Is that all forum members?


About 50 forum and 20 family and friends of the family

----------


## Marty Henry

Paid just now, shame I can only make saturday so I'll either save on ammo or shoot twice as quick. Is anyone bringing a charcoal burner(BP) rifle?

----------


## GWH

> About 50 forum and 20 family and friends of the family


Thats a dam good turnout i reckon, should be a bloody good weekend!

----------


## Gibo

> Paid just now, shame I can only make saturday so I'll either save on ammo or shoot twice as quick. Is anyone bringing a charcoal burner(BP) rifle?


I think @P38 is bringing some cannons  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

Cut off for payment is Sunday lads

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Timmay

Can we get a summary thread with what is/isn't provided next week?, its bit hard keeping track of the info in these threads. Things like; running drinking water? cooking farcicalities (coming down Friday night) etc.
I Just don't want to turn up and have to eat cold dehi  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

I'm surprised no one has asked for the address yet  :Wtfsmilie:   :Grin:

----------


## septic

Figured you drive to Onga Onga and follow the sounds of gunfire to the spot?

----------


## BRADS

> Can we get a summary thread with what is/isn't provided next week?, its bit hard keeping track of the info in these threads. Things like; running drinking water? cooking farcicalities (coming down Friday night) etc.
> I Just don't want to turn up and have to eat cold dehi


Yeah i don't want to post it up to soon or it will get lost in the trash talk 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah i don't want to post it up to soon or it will get lost in the trash talk 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Ha ha you could post it the day of and that would still happen, by us more than likely  :Grin:

----------


## Carpe Diem

> I'm surprised no one has asked for the address yet


We tried earlier like months ago.... but he @BRADS said bugger off wait your turn... I think he was worried we might turn up a few weeks early for a preview and to stalk his wife for a change...

----------


## BRADS

@Creedy @keenbloke @septic
You 3 said you've paid but we can't find it. @Maca49 @popshot @mucko @Munsey and whos Ashleigh
Assume you guys ain't coming?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> @Creedy @keenbloke @septic
> You 3 said you've paid but we can't find it. @Maca49 @popshot @mucko @Munsey and whos Ashleigh
> Assume you guys ain't coming?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Talked to Gibo, will be there on Saturday, just calling in briefly to collect some stuff, non shooter, is that is OK?

----------


## Munsey

I'm paying tonight . 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Ashleigh will be @Rushys daughter?

----------


## Rushy

> Ashleigh will be @Rushys daughter?


Yep that is correct.  Currently not coming but hey she is 18 and has two weeks in which to change her mind at least thirty times yet.

----------


## Timmay

Is there anyone that hasn't paid that wants to go? I might not be able to make this

----------


## Rushy

> Is there anyone that hasn't paid that wants to go? I might not be able to make this


Wotchu talking bout Willis?

----------


## septic

> @Creedy @keenbloke @septic
> You 3 said you've paid but we can't find it. @Maca49 @popshot @mucko @Munsey and whos Ashleigh
> Assume you guys ain't coming?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 @BRADS Payment was made 5th September to M Bradley 03 0614 0003417 00 refrence M Jones. That might be the issue. I did ask her to use Septic but I dont know if that happened or not.

Dont know why you assume I'm not coming?

----------


## Maca49

> Yep that is correct.  Currently not coming but hey she is 18 and has two weeks in which to change her mind at least thirty times yet.


Might have learnt enough from the Sika Show ruffians!?

----------


## Friwi

You can shoot a few rounds from my guns Maca :-)
Good to know that Rushy's daughter is 18 :-)
She can can shoot my guns as well!

----------


## 300CALMAN

Paid ! Now just got to find a lift from Aukers!

----------


## Gibo

> Paid ! Now just got to find a lift from Aukers!


 @shift14 has offered if hes still got a seat

----------


## Gibo

Just a note to all the attendees. Please note there are NO Refunds. Your money will be passed on to the charity's that Toby asked us to support. 

Brads and I are not bankers, nor do we have time to be backtracking  :Have A Nice Day:  Its been a challenge enough to get to where we are. 

Sorry if this doesn't sit well with some but we have to have a stake in the ground as its next weekend.

----------

